# Applying Drywall Under Spiral Staircase



## pordus (May 7, 2014)

Following advice from contractortalk.com/f49/curved-stairs-58473/index2
I tried to solve my curved stairs problem using 3in wide metal studs.
I used one stud per stair. Perhaps, I broke the curve into too many pieces (did not have any experience on bending the drywall pieces), will see how much cracking will develop in the future... 

(first two pictures are from day 1, the last one is after some mud work)


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

pordus said:


> Following advice from contractortalk.com/f49/curved-stairs-58473/index2
> will see how much cracking will develop in the future...



 We sure will! Easy enough to redo it all if/when it does.

Drywall bends easily, when the paper on both sides is wet. Use a pump sprayer to moisten it. Then, nail it in place, I expect screws would easily tear through the wet facing paper.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Honestly, it looks pretty good. You might have a ton of cracking though, especially on stairs because they will flex with weight, expand/contract with temps. Hope it works out though otherwise it's gonna look like a windshield after a deer hits it.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I moved this to your own thread so you might get more response.


----------



## pordus (May 7, 2014)

mikegp said:


> Honestly, it looks pretty good. You might have a ton of cracking though, especially on stairs because they will flex with weight, expand/contract with temps. Hope it works out though otherwise it's gonna look like a windshield after a deer hits it.


I am aware of the risk. I was told that putting the drywall on metal studs may reduce flexing with temps. I will provide updates in a few months if cracking is an issue.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

They make a flex plywood we used it on curved partitions and bars. It will turn a pretty tight radius, but I don't remember how tight. And you can get it with like a beadboard design. And they look pretty good stained and finished. Maybe another option.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

pordus said:


> I am aware of the risk. I was told that putting the drywall on metal studs may reduce flexing with temps. I will provide updates in a few months if cracking is an issue.


That may help. If it does crack it probably won't be for awhile. Could be years.


----------



## ttech (Sep 18, 2008)

Go over the whole thing with 1/4 inch drywall.


----------



## pordus (May 7, 2014)

*Update on curved stairs project*

This is the final result my curved stairs project converged to.
So far no cracks


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

WOW, that's a lot of pieces. The best way I've found is to use 2 layers of 1/4" drywall. It bends much easier than 1/2". We used 1"x4"s to fasten to, run lengthwise down the steps. Lots of adhesive! We used to lay the drywall on the basement (concrete) floor for a day or two to absorb moisture to make it that much more flexible. Your end product looks good!


----------

